# New Surefire Lights at SHOT Show 2013



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like SF is going to make some product announcements (according to a drunk rep in Las Vegas last night, uh, I mean to say a well placed source who has reported reliably in the past ):

The 4000 lumen LED Annihilator

P2X Fury updated to 600 lumens from 500 lumens

P3X Fury - 800 lumens

Weaponlight mount kits for both Fury's

X300V White and IR weaponlight

X400V-IR White, IR and laser weaponlight

E2D LED Defender Ultra 500 lumens


----------



## trbofrek (Jan 14, 2013)

Surefire just posted a video up on youtube about their new product line up, looks great! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yaDzaErCSo I am really interested in the new x300v and how the new OMNI switch functions.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 14, 2013)

trbofrek said:


> Surefire just posted a video up on youtube about their new product line up, looks great! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yaDzaErCSo I am really interested in the new x300v and how the new OMNI switch functions.



Thanks! I see the P1R Peacekeeper, 700 lumens dual mode clicky. Looks like a combo of the Fury-styled head, knurled body and LX2 type tailcap.

SF has filed recent trademark applications for the names 'Aegis', 'Wasp' and 'Mantis'.

A curiously abandoned SF trademark is 'The Eye of Allah'  : http://www.trademarkia.com/the-eye-of-allah-78470388.html


----------



## cue003 (Jan 14, 2013)

we shall see what really comes to "light". They are as usual notorious for showing awesome items that never make it to the shelves and then gets dropped or faded into the background the following year.

I am interested in a couple of the lights they showed in that video. At least 5 of them I would buy immediately if they were available in 2013.


----------



## aspirina750 (Jan 14, 2013)

That e2dl sounds great, what they will use for 500lm?

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 14, 2013)

aspirina750 said:


> That e2dl sounds great, what they will use for 500lm?



I speculate that it is the same head electronics with a TIR optic as the recently released X300 Ultra and the EB1 Backup. The EB1 puts out 200 lumens on one CR123, it is thought to have a Cree XP-E emitter. However, I think the X300 Ultra, and presumably the E2DL Ultra, must have an upgraded emitter to get 500 lumens (they are two cell designs).


----------



## Wolfen (Jan 14, 2013)

I like the P1R Peacekeeper also, it would be my first Surefire rechargeable since my 8x back in '94.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 14, 2013)

the P3X Fury. 
..if anyone SF owners know, is the light output on these lights brilliant pure white?.
my fenix pd32ue is creamy white (3C tint), but a whiter white would be nice too.
wondering if its as really white as the videos show, whiter than the pd32ue, or is it just some cooler blue.

thanks.


----------



## Sean (Jan 14, 2013)

New for 2013...the 2012 lights. I wonder if they are still going to produce the UM2 Ultra?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 14, 2013)

Sean said:


> New for 2013...the 2012 lights. I wonder if they are still going to produce the UM2 Ultra?



I'd laugh if it weren't so true... :shakehead

That new P1R seems to have the same funky mixed motif design of the UM2 Ultra: Head like the P2X/Fury series, knurled body like the classic PK lights and ribbed tailcap like the LX2/A2L lights. As others have observed, there seem to be several new lights around the 500 lumen mark in addition to the 'classic' P2X Fury: the LX2 Lumamax Ultra, the X300 Ultra and now (I claim, I don't believe it's in the just released video) the E2DL Defender Ultra.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 14, 2013)

500/600lm screams 2-cell XM-L light to me. It expect they have a high likelihood of being XM-L2 emitters. The XM-L2 makes sense since they are a lot cheaper; if you're going to buy a bunch for some new lights it does not make much sense to buy the older more expensive emitters.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jan 14, 2013)

I too will wait patiently. I am still waiting for the LX2 Ultra.


----------



## Craig K (Jan 14, 2013)

WOW look at that 4000 lumen LED Annihilator What LED will that use to get 4000 lumens?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jan 14, 2013)

That has me baffled too, I don't think the mtg2 is capable of that oo: is it? I'm sure it's out of my price range, but if its a single emitter then it'll be a game changer for stock lights  here's hoping :thumbsup:

on duty gear has a pic too
http://www.ondutygear.com/blog/sure...-and-new-x300-x400-ir-2013-shot-show/2013/01/

dang that sure looks single emitter to me :naughty:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 14, 2013)

Craig K said:


> WOW look at that 4000 lumen LED Annihilator What LED will that use to get 4000 lumens?



Here's a look down the barrel of the prototype at SHOT last year:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8DMs__lwZIA

Last year's model was listed at 2000 lumens and had a reflector. The 'new' version (if it is ever produced) has a TIR and claims twice the lumens.


----------



## Chicago X (Jan 14, 2013)

Craig K said:


> WOW look at that 4000 lumen LED Annihilator What LED will that use to get 4000 lumens?



CSM-360 perhaps?


----------



## KarstGhost (Jan 15, 2013)

The 4000 lumen LED Annihilator has my interest! Would that be the brightest production LED light with the exception of the olight X6?


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 15, 2013)

I have been asking for years for 1xAA with 2 or 3 stage clicky. Cmon now every manufacturer has one why not Surefire.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 15, 2013)

marinemaster said:


> I have been asking for years for 1xAA with 2 or 3 stage clicky. Cmon now every manufacturer has one why not Surefire.










:laughing:


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Jan 15, 2013)

I think the E2D Ultra is a must have just to match my current E2DL. E series package with 500 lumens,Oh Yah!!


----------



## brianna (Jan 15, 2013)

Surefire reminds me of Disney. At Disney they have people that work there called Imaginaires. They dream up the most imaginative stuff. Unfortunately only a very small percentage actually becomes reality. I refuse to even look at the video. I don't want to set myself up for disappointment. I would like to see less imagination and more reality from Surefire.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 15, 2013)

lol,...that's funny. 
Surefire seems more like a film in those videos than selling anything...maybe that's what it is. lol.
you wait all that time, and nothing happens. waste of time. I best Avoid SF, as my money can't wait around that long!...lol.

thanks.



brianna said:


> Surefire reminds me of Disney. At Disney they have people that work there called Imaginaires. They dream up the most imaginative stuff. Unfortunately only a very small percentage actually becomes reality. I refuse to even look at the video. I don't want to set myself up for disappointment. I would like to see less imagination and more reality from Surefire.


----------



## Melson (Jan 15, 2013)

They HAD to have read my post here:http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...New-Products&p=4020338&highlight=#post4020338 

Because it looks like they listened to me when I said they needed to put a watch on the wristlight


----------



## igabo (Jan 15, 2013)

Im wondering what that omni switch on the P2X weaponlight version is all about.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 15, 2013)

Melson said:


> They HAD to have read my post here:http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...New-Products&p=4020338&highlight=#post4020338
> 
> Because it looks like they listened to me when I said they needed to put a watch on the wristlight



Somehow, I'm not rightly sure they got the idea from your CPF post last September since the SF wrist light already had a model with a watch at last year's SHOT show in January :thinking: :

http://miltechrev.com/2012/02/02/shot-show-2012-lighting-and-accessories/

Looks like the watch version has the HCP (high canon pinion) Harley Ronda 715 movement, hopefully the five jewel variant found in the more expensive Trasers like the P6506. Less expensive Trasers and most current Luminox 'Navy Seals' watches use the one jewel Ronda 715 movement from the few that I've looked inside. These watches need HCP movements due to the thickness of the hands with the tritium vials attached. I believe the watches on the SF wrist lights are manufactured in Switzerland by MB-Microtec AG, not sure if that still qualifies them for the 'Buy American Act' (41 U.S.C. § 10a–10d).


----------



## tab665 (Jan 16, 2013)

hopefully we will see a video from the surefire booth soon. where you at marshall!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 16, 2013)

tab665 said:


> hopefully we will see a video from the surefire booth soon. where you at marshall!



Stuart Yager of SF promised to respond to our questions here on CPF in last year's SHOT Shot thread:



[email protected] said:


> That's me in the video. Many of you know me. I will take some time tomorrow to address your questions. Thanks for all the support!



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...New-Products&p=3856729&viewfull=1#post3856729

Somehow Stuart disappeared from CPF, never to return, after that post...


----------



## nbp (Jan 16, 2013)

Stuart was here recently I believe to help out with some counterfeit SFs a member posted about.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 16, 2013)

nbp said:


> Stuart was here recently I believe to help out with some counterfeit SFs a member posted about.



Are you perhaps thinking of Thomas from this post:



silveradohd39 said:


> Hello Confederatescott,
> 
> My name is Thomas and I am the PR specialist for SureFire. I saw this post and wanted to know if you could contact me so we can look into the "phony" SureFire's. [email protected]
> 
> ...



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nshow-UPDATE&p=4073097&viewfull=1#post4073097

Stuart's last post here was the one I quoted (unless he's got a new ID) according to his CPF profile page:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?281-Stuart-surefire

Hopefully it has nothing to do with this e-mail I received today from a SF dealer:



> In the past few months, Surefire has informed us that they have reduced staff and decreased production, even though it has been an extremely heavy sales period. Due to the lack of inventory available at Surefire and extremely long lead times, ******* has chosen to discontinue stocking Surefire products at this time.


----------



## nbp (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah that's the one..remembered incorrectly.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 16, 2013)

so the stuff already now on SF's site is still 2012?.
if I wanna buy, should I wait?..or is this already 2013 on here?.
just to confirm.

thanks.


----------



## hookworm (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anyone seen the new 2013 catalogue? I don't think it's available for download just yet.

And, YES, I can't wait for the E2DL Defender Ultra to be available. My favourite SF light is the current E2DL, and not only because it tail-stands.


----------



## brianna (Jan 17, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> so the stuff already now on SF's site is still 2012?.
> if I wanna buy, should I wait?..or is this already 2013 on here?.
> just to confirm.
> 
> thanks.


Yes it still is 2012. The stuff you see in the 2013 catalog if it ever does come into existence expect that around maybe 2014 2015. In the past very few items featured in the catalogs ever come into existence. Don't set yourself up for disappointment. That is the reason I don't even watch the videos anymore. A few items will actually make it in the 2013 year. The 2013 catalog is not available yet


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 17, 2013)

thanks, from what i hear and read, your pretty so right there. 
SF are time wasters then. 
thanks.




brianna said:


> Yes it still is 2012. The stuff you see in the 2013 catalog if it ever does come into existence expect that around maybe 2014 2015. In the past very few items featured in the catalogs ever come into existence. Don't set yourself up for disappointment. That is the reason I don't even watch the videos anymore. A few items will actually make it in the 2013 year. The 2013 catalog is not available yet


----------



## brianna (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't be in such a hurry to dismiss them. They may take their sweet time to bring new items to market. But most of the time the products they do bring are very well made. When a new Surefire is available for purchase it always generates a lot of excitement around here for a reason. Quality reliability and durability are trademarks of Surefire. The other trademark is that it takes forever for them to introduce new products.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 17, 2013)

StandardBattery said:


> 500/600lm screams 2-cell XM-L light to me. It expect they have a high likelihood of being XM-L2 emitters. The XM-L2 makes sense since they are a lot cheaper; if you're going to buy a bunch for some new lights it does not make much sense to buy the older more expensive emitters.



Aaron Zapata of SF in an online video says the new 500 lumen lights use Osram LED's and seems to say they will be out around March (I know, I know...):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ihbmxrfAG34

The video was posted earlier on this CPF thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nnouncements&p=4116904&viewfull=1#post4116904



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Looks like the watch version has the HCP (high canon pinion) Harley Ronda 715 movement, hopefully the five jewel variant found in the more expensive Trasers like the P6506. Less expensive Trasers and most current Luminox 'Navy Seals' watches use the one jewel Ronda 715 movement from the few that I've looked inside. These watches need HCP movements due to the thickness of the hands with the tritium vials attached. I believe the watches on the SF wrist lights are manufactured in Switzerland by MB-Microtec AG, not sure if that still qualifies them for the 'Buy American Act' (41 U.S.C. § 10a–10d).



This year's protoype of the SF 2211 with the watch has a Luminox (instead of Traser) brand in the video. Of horological interest to me is the stem and crown (the little knob you use to set the watch) at 9 o'clock rather than the more customary 3 o'clock. The watch looks very similar to a Luminox 3051 which has the less expensive one jewel Ronda movement.

Aaron shows a version of the Fury that takes an 18650 rechargeable [I now see that it's the P1R Peacekeeper mentioned earlier - Vox]. I just really hope it's not some proprietary battery package like the one on the R1 Lawman.

The current Fury works great on a 17670, just needs a 1 mm larger bore from what I see.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jan 17, 2013)

brianna said:


> Surefire reminds me of Disney. At Disney they have people that work there called Imaginaires. They dream up the most imaginative stuff. Unfortunately only a very small percentage actually becomes reality. I refuse to even look at the video. I don't want to set myself up for disappointment. I would like to see less imagination and more reality from Surefire.



You guys always miss the fine print at the bottom of SureFires catalog and videos. 

"Based on fictional equipment and Events. Any likenesses or similarities to actual equipment, characters, or events, is strickly coincidental. For entertainment purposes only"


----------



## RNDDUDE (Jan 17, 2013)

igabo said:


> Im wondering what that omni switch on the P2X weaponlight version is all about.


 
It activates momentary mode by pressing radially from any direction (laterally across the body) instead of the traditional axial activation (in line with the body) as in almost all push button tailcap buttons.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wish they'd have made that watch combo a digital instead. Wouldn't have been as serious/tactical looking, but imagine if they'd have paired up with casio- auto EL, so push-button backlight vs. glance at lume/trits wouldn't have been an issue. A G-shock surefire wrist light combo. Still a cool idea.


----------



## Melson (Jan 18, 2013)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Somehow, I'm not rightly sure they got the idea from your CPF post last September since the SF wrist light already had a model with a watch at last year's SHOT show in January :thinking: :
> 
> http://miltechrev.com/2012/02/02/shot-show-2012-lighting-and-accessories/
> 
> Looks like the watch version has the HCP (high canon pinion) Harley Ronda 715 movement, hopefully the five jewel variant found in the more expensive Trasers like the P6506. Less expensive Trasers and most current Luminox 'Navy Seals' watches use the one jewel Ronda 715 movement from the few that I've looked inside. These watches need HCP movements due to the thickness of the hands with the tritium vials attached. I believe the watches on the SF wrist lights are manufactured in Switzerland by MB-Microtec AG, not sure if that still qualifies them for the 'Buy American Act' (41 U.S.C. § 10a–10d).



*sigh* Sarcasm is so hard to convey on forums


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 18, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> the P3X Fury.
> ..if anyone SF owners know, is the light output on these lights brilliant pure white?.
> my fenix pd32ue is creamy white (3C tint), but a whiter white would be nice too.
> wondering if its as really white as the videos show, whiter than the pd32ue, or is it just some cooler blue.
> ...



I have E1L, E2L, E2L AA, E2DL and P2X Fury. Allt these I would consider as "pure cool white". Fenix PD32UE is warmer and cream tinted in comparison. About P3X Fury I think no one can answer, because it's not yet released, if I am right. Personally I would wish NO light to be cooler tinted than PD32UE, it's just great! Nichia 219 is even better, however...


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 18, 2013)

The P3X 800 lumen Fury would be awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like no mention is made of 'programmable' lights this year. The 'dongle' must be dead. :shakehead


----------



## N10 (Jan 18, 2013)

the bigger lights from surefire...
http://youtu.be/rcMDtJtoXag


----------



## Bucky (Jan 19, 2013)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Aaron Zapata of SF in an online video says the new 500 lumen lights use Osram LED's and seems to say they will be out around March (I know, I know...):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ihbmxrfAG34
> 
> ...



Does it appear to anyone else from that video that the 500 lumen Ultra versions of the E2DL and LX2 do not have TIR?


----------



## Moonwayman (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow I would love to see a 500 lumen TIR optic, where do I sign up? I am so impressed by the throw of the E1b given its modest 110 lumens, I can't imagine what an extra 390 lumens would do. Now Surefire just has to produce and put them up for sale. 

Did I hear correctly that they are going to make a 12 cell light??????


----------



## tonkem (Jan 19, 2013)

Bucky said:


> Does it appear to anyone else from that video that the 500 lumen Ultra versions of the E2DL and LX2 do not have TIR?



It did look like it was possible that they removed the TIR, but unlikely. Perhaps Marshall from Goinggear with have a video up soon, with some answers.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Craig K said:


> WOW look at that 4000 lumen LED Annihilator What LED will that use to get 4000 lumens?


There's a video where Aaron the surefire guy explains that it has two white LED dies that produce 1000lm which is surrounded by six green dies that produce 5000lm in total. (Not sure why it's then advertised as 4000). Although it's a working prototype, it doesn't sound as though it's going to be released anytime soon.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Jan 20, 2013)

No they have a 22mm TIR Optic


----------



## Bucky (Jan 20, 2013)

I saw that video--before my post above. 

He said 22mm bezel, but nothing about TIR. And if you look at it, it does not appear to be TIR anymore.

Plus, look at the placard below each light. Neither mentions TIR.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 20, 2013)

Bucky said:


> I saw that video--before my post above.
> 
> He said 22mm bezel, but nothing about TIR. And if you look at it, it does not appear to be TIR anymore.



It looks to me like the 'new' TIR optic that is in the EB1 in all of these 500 lumen lights.

In the past, SF has used another (Fraen?) optic in several one and two cell lights with the E1B, L1, LX2, X200 and E2D LED.

Although the herky jerky cell phone videos and grainy Blackberry pictures are better than nothing, I sure appreciate a real camera, even a little point and shoot for stills, and motion stabilized video like in the clip above. :thanks:


----------



## Bucky (Jan 20, 2013)

I sure hope you're right. It would be a shame to lose the TIR in the upgrade


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 20, 2013)

Bucky said:


> I sure hope you're right. It would be a shame to lose the TIR in the upgrade



Around :53 in the video just posted there is a quick glimpse down the barrel of the LX2 Ultra. It looks similar to me to the new X300 Ultra in this post:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-X300-Ultra&p=4033910&viewfull=1#post4033910

The EB1 appears similar as well with the little flat white disc around the emitter when viewed head on.


----------



## chnzwh (Jan 21, 2013)

Is the LX2 Ultra gone?


----------



## jukeboxx (Jan 21, 2013)

Just watched the video and I am liking the Dominator/p3x Fury.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 21, 2013)

chnzwh said:


> Is the LX2 Ultra gone?



It's in the GunsAmerica video above starting at :38 in both clicky and tactical switch 500 lumen versions. Thomas doesn't call it 'Ultra' but that designation is on the product cards in front of the lights at :50 in the video (don't want to say 'in the clip' during the Inauguration lest I get a knock at the door ).


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 21, 2013)

when they say 'white light' how white is it?
CW?. NW?. CCT?.

thanks.


----------



## Viking (Jan 21, 2013)

chnzwh said:


> Is the LX2 Ultra gone?



No the surefire representative in the video above , was obviously making a mistake calling the demonstrated flashlight ”LX2” ( There is also an upgraded version of that flashlight coming up 
very soon ). 


But the demonstrated flashlight in the video , was probably the ultra version according to the specs being mentioned.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 21, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> when they say 'white light' how white is it?
> CW?. NW?. CCT?.
> 
> thanks.


All you know is "more white than not", but Surefire tends to use CW for more models, and in the past the tint has varied significantly between samples of a single product.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 21, 2013)

thanks,...they look good, but in the clips there is some green, so i thought green white / cool white. 
good build, but wish they made neutral / white white.
thanks.


----------



## entlassen (Jan 21, 2013)

I am not familiar enough with SureFire to know their release patterns, but what is the best guess as to when the E2D LED Defender Ultra (500 lumens) will come out? Would you say Early/Mid/Late 2013, or perhaps not even this year?
I remember seeing the LX2 Lumamax Ultra (500 lumens) in their 2012 catalog (and also listed in the 2012 SHOT show) and am not sure what ever became of that product. 

Thank you for sharing any insight you might have. ^^


----------



## dmz (Jan 22, 2013)

If the E2D LED Defender Ultra is TIR, does it have usable side spill or is it just a focused hotspot? At 500 lumen the hotspot might be too bright. I need some side spill.


----------



## NoFair (Jan 23, 2013)

nbp said:


> Stuart was here recently I believe to help out with some counterfeit SFs a member posted about.



He stopped working for Surefire in August. Currently working for Mophie AFAIK. 

Was great having him deal with CS and tech support at Surefire:twothumbs


----------



## brianna (Jan 23, 2013)

entlassen said:


> I am not familiar enough with SureFire to know their release patterns, but what is the best guess as to when the E2D LED Defender Ultra (500 lumens) will come out? Would you say Early/Mid/Late 2013, or perhaps not even this year?
> I remember seeing the LX2 Lumamax Ultra (500 lumens) in their 2012 catalog (and also listed in the 2012 SHOT show) and am not sure what ever became of that product.
> 
> Thank you for sharing any insight you might have. ^^


My best guess would be middle to late in the year or possibly 2014. Most of the stuff that surefire puts in their catalogs never even comes into existence. I try not to even look at the catalog anymore really sucks to be disappointed year after year.


----------



## brianna (Jan 23, 2013)

dmz said:


> If the E2D LED Defender Ultra is TIR, does it have usable side spill or is it just a focused hotspot? At 500 lumen the hotspot might be too bright. I need some side spill.


It is a very focused hotspot but it does have usable side spill. A lot of fun to play with outside. I would not recommend it for close-up work.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think they are even doing a catalog this year...just brochures.


----------



## Sularetal (Jan 25, 2013)

N10 said:


> the bigger lights from surefire...
> http://youtu.be/rcMDtJtoXag




Green LEDs?! 

I am no expert on tint, and couldn't tell from the video anyway, but do you think that would make the beam a bit more. . .greenish than normal? Or would the blast of power from the white LEDs drown it out and make it more white? Just curious. Regarding the Annihilator of course. . .


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 25, 2013)

They seemed to indicate that it had 8 LEDs on a single die with 2 white LEDs for up to 1,000 lumens and then those combined with an additional 6 green LEDs beyond that for up to 4,500 lumens. The beam looked _very_ green so this is nore than just a green tint. Not sure how usable this is. :shrug:


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jan 27, 2013)

Sweet when is the P3X Fury going to be released ? I want one .


----------



## brianna (Jan 28, 2013)

My personal predictions are as follows

LX2 Lumamax Ultra (500 lumens) Since this light was supposed to come out in 2012 with a puke green LED and never did, plus the fact that they don't talk about that green LED anymore. I am pretty confident we are going to see this light come out March 2013 without that weird green LED that they were saying improved vision.

I also think that EB1 model 200 lm is going to be secretly improved. It will have flat regulation and 200 lm. I also think Surefire will keep the secret and never breathe a word about it. I think that will happen fall of 2013.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 28, 2013)

brianna said:


> I also think that EB1 model 200 lm is going to be secretly improved. It will have flat regulation and 200 lm. I also think Surefire will keep the secret and never breathe a word about it. I think that will happen fall of 2013.



I'm also starting to think that the EB1 firmware update that Robin24k said was coming will be slipstreamed into future production and not offered to those of us foolish enough to buy the light early. We'll see.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 28, 2013)

brianna said:


> My personal predictions are as follows:
> 
> ...I also think that EB1 model 200 lm is going to be secretly improved. It will have flat regulation and 200 lm...



maybe I will buy one afterall...


----------



## FPSRelic (Jan 29, 2013)

brianna said:


> My personal predictions are as follows
> 
> I also think that EB1 model 200 lm is going to be secretly improved. It will have flat regulation and 200 lm. I also think Surefire will keep the secret and never breathe a word about it. I think that will happen fall of 2013.



Really? What are you basing this on?


----------



## FPSRelic (Jan 29, 2013)

Goinggear have a video up from SHOT here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su9_vWjVPUQ


----------



## N/Apower (Jan 29, 2013)

brianna said:


> My best guess would be middle to late in the year or possibly 2014. Most of the stuff that surefire puts in their catalogs never even comes into existence. I try not to even look at the catalog anymore really sucks to be disappointed year after year.



The E2D U is real. They use the technology in the X300U, and putting it in the E2D format will be easy enough. Probably summer of this year is my guess.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 29, 2013)

N/Apower said:


> The E2D U is real. They use the technology in the X300U, and putting it in the E2D format will be easy enough. Probably summer of this year is my guess.



Similarly, I would think the same 500 lumen head electronics and emitter are used on the LX2 Ultra. Aaron Zapata says in the video that the new lights on display are coming out this year. Honest.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just watched the video. Guys, correct me if Im wrong, but I think I heard the surefire guy say that the peace keeper light will use a removeable 18650. And 700 lumens. Looked like a light similar to the Fury P2X.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 29, 2013)

kyhunter1 said:


> Just watched the video. Guys, correct me if Im wrong, but I think I heard the surefire guy say that the peace keeper light will use a removeable 18650. And 700 lumens. Looked like a light similar to the Fury P2X.



Yep he says that at 5:35 in the Going Gear SHOT Show clip. He also says the same thing about the SF R1 Lawman at :40 in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZkRl12moU0

The R1 takes a proprietary SF 18650 battery right? I get a funny feeling that will be the case with the Peacekeeper. :shakehead


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jan 29, 2013)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Similarly, I would think the same 500 lumen head electronics and emitter are used on the LX2 Ultra. Aaron Zapata says in the video that the new lights on display are coming out this year. Honest.



As for the LX2 Ultra I'm thinking, hoping since it was at shot show last year they will have it out this year. At least one can hope.:laughing:


----------



## Craig K (Jan 30, 2013)

brianna said:


> It is a very focused hotspot but it does have usable side spill. A lot of fun to play with outside. I would not recommend it for close-up work.



So brianna have you used the E2DL Ultra?


----------



## brianna (Jan 30, 2013)

All the TIR optics are based on the same mathematical design. Therefore all beam patterns between other TIR optics have to stay similar to each other. I have To say no I did not play with the two new ultra 500 lumen models in my hotel room at the shot show The lights I did not play with are still prototypes. So final product may be:green: green.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Jan 30, 2013)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Thanks! I see the P1R Peacekeeper, 700 lumens dual mode clicky. Looks like a combo of the Fury-styled head, knurled body and LX2 type tailcap.
> 
> SF has filed recent trademark applications for the names 'Aegis', 'Wasp' and 'Mantis'.
> 
> A curiously abandoned SF trademark is 'The Eye of Allah'  : http://www.trademarkia.com/the-eye-of-allah-78470388.html



Are you being serious? Or are you joking? 

"The Eye of Allah" might sound "cool" to some people ... but it's totally offside to many others. 

Might as well trademark "Slanty Eyes of the Chinaman" to describe the focusing abilities of a flashlight. (I can say that because i'm Asian background, lol)

It's no wonder SF abandoned that trademark. It's also no wonder that this phrase hasn't been snapped up already. 

That phrase is persona non grata pretty much in any environment or forum short of a video game ... and even then they wouldn't touch it with a 10ft pole. 

Anyways, to keep on topic, SF has some nice teasers ... but the difference is that any company can make one-offs or prototypes that exhibit extreme power or droolworthyness ... but making it to reality is quite another (at an acceptable price for the target audience/consumer) ... 

Other companies leak out high performance specs and CPF'ers automatically believe that ETA is imminent and begin to speculate on pricing, battery options, various specs and availability. SF fans will wait for the proverbial hot girl to call them back. When that hot girl actually calls them back it's bliss and fantasy ... otherwise the dream keeps on like a wanting 15 year old boy. 

What's also interesting is that I used to see VP Eng Paul Kim with a fairly high profile role ... he seems to have much less visibility lately over the last 3-4 years ... am I correct in saying that? 

Lastly, that Annihilator sounds awesome!


----------



## hangn_9 (Jan 31, 2013)

wrist light 200 Lumens 495$ really? Am I missing something? 

Cant I do the same thing with a Zebra light and a modded watch band?

I gotta be completely missing something here.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 31, 2013)

hangn_9 said:


> wrist light 200 Lumens 495$ really? Am I missing something?



Yep, you're missing the watch, that's going to be about $300 more when it comes out I think...


----------



## steve.tfb (Feb 5, 2013)

SHOT Show was a lot of work this year and I did not have much of a chance to look at the flashlights, but I was given a tour of SureFire's booth. These are the new flashlights they had on display. 

The X400V pistol light ...











DSF-870 Shotgun Fore-end/Flashlight Mount ...









The DSF-870 is being manufactured differently now with an outer shell and an inner shell that are glued together. This will allow them to make inner shells for a range of different tactical shotguns in the near future.

Y300 Ultra ...









Annihilator ...


----------



## Novan3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice photos, Steve. Still loving the blog too.


----------



## steve.tfb (Feb 6, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Nice photos, Steve. Still loving the blog too.



Thanks! Glad you like the blog.


----------



## steve.tfb (Feb 6, 2013)

Also seen at the Surefire booth ...


----------



## yliu (Feb 10, 2013)

The Annihilator looks like a beast!

The beam of the TIR lights like the M6LT looks gorgeous, can't imagine it with 4000 lumens!


----------



## wadamt16 (May 3, 2013)

Hey, E2D Defender Ultra is out

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/e2d-led-defender-sup-reg-sup-ultra.html


----------



## DAN92 (May 3, 2013)

wadam',

Yes, there is a topic here.


----------



## wadamt16 (May 3, 2013)

Ah thanks, looking forward to the review!


----------

